# 2x2x2: December 1, 2006



## pjk (Dec 2, 2006)

Scrambles:
1) L' U L2 D' F' D2 B L' U2 L F' U2 R2 F2 L' U L' F2 D2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 B
2) U L U' F2 L' B2 R' D2 F2 R' D' R B2 R2 U2 B' U' F' R' D' L F2 R F' D
3) U2 R B' D' R D' L B' L' B2 R B' R2 F' D' B' D' L U' F U' B U B' D2
4) L B U L' D2 R D' B U B2 R' F2 U' L U2 L2 U R' B U L' U L2 U' R'
5) L F' L2 F' D2 R2 U' F' L2 B U' B R F2 L2 B2 L F' R2 B' U' L U' B2 D'


----------

